# My Pictures



## Bramble Briar86 (Feb 26, 2005)

Here's one of Bramble:









that's all for now!

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Feb 26, 2005)

Here's Briar (can you help me figure out his breed? he weighs 6 1/2 pounds):






Bramble again:








ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Feb 26, 2005)

i've got pictures of the mama-to-be! i moved her into the cage in the basement last night...............

here she is, holing up in her nest-box, no kits yet:






now she's strechin' out on the couch, "what's over there? ah, spongebob!"






just a picture of Bramble and I on the old couch in the basement






this is one of me holdin' my precious lil' brambie-poo








ellie


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 26, 2005)

awww soo cute!! is it a Netherland Drawf?


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 26, 2005)

Such beauties.  

I have to admit, Briar hits a soft spot in my heart. How old is he? 

-Carolyn


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Feb 26, 2005)

i'm not sure, i rescued both of them at the same time from a 4-H club that rescues various animals from shelters and adopts them out. yes, Bramble's a netherland dwarf, at least i'm pretty sure. I'll take some cute poses of Briar tomorrow for you Carolyn.

Ellie


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 26, 2005)

I'd love to see more pictures of Briar, Ellie. 

As to breed type, This is a Job for Pamnock! She's our ARBA judge and expert. 
Send her a PM and ask her to have a look this thread. She may want to see a couple of more pictures, espcially some close ups.


-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Feb 27, 2005)

Briar looks like a possible Lop mix -- the color is Chestnut.

I agree that Bramble appears to be a broken Netherland Dwarf.Although the broken Dwarf pattern is not recognized in the US, they are not uncommon.



Very Cute!

Pam


----------



## RebeccaUK (Feb 27, 2005)

Briar has similar colouring to my Benjamin. He weighs about the same and we have no idea of his breed either


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 27, 2005)

They are both beautiful bunnies, but I am another one who has a soft spot for Briar, such a handsome babe



Vickie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Feb 27, 2005)

YAY! after church, my mom and i bought some stuff at walgreens, i bought some fake flowers for this mini-"photo shoot." 

i just went out after i got home from church and took these of Briar:

this is an ADORABLE one:






this one is so cute:






i'll post more later, photobucket is taken a while to load

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ellie


----------



## lovrabs (Feb 27, 2005)

Ellie,

Your buns are sooo adorable! Look at those short ears! It makes want to cuddle with Bramble! Send more pics!

Ally


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow Ellie,

Briar is even prettier than I had originally thought. The close-up picture of him being outside is stunning. He looks like a wild rabbit to me. I love the black spots near Bramble's nose. So cute. 

Keep taking pictures of your babies. Briar is a ham. There's not one bad picture of him. It looks like he's posing in all the pictures.



-Carolyn


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2005)

Broken Netherland Dwarfs just passed the first showing and are supposed to be showable once the information comes out in Domestic rabbits. bluebird


----------



## lyndsy (Feb 28, 2005)

Great pics! They are just adorable bunnies!!!!

Oh i'm sooo jealous, I want my boys NOW!


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 28, 2005)

They are so cute and the pics with the flowers are just adorable. I wonder if he would try to eat the flowers


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Feb 28, 2005)

*AnnaS wrote: *


> They are so cute and the pics with the flowers are just adorable. I wonder if he would try to eat the flowers


he didn't try to eat them, but he did knock down the blue flower pretty violently a couple of times. he musta been havin' fun!

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 3, 2005)

more pictures!

here's my hamster, Teddi Bump:






i've got a couple more bun photos. they're loading.

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 3, 2005)

here's some of Bramble in the maze my friend and i built for science fair:











Ellie


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 3, 2005)

:shock:They're so adorable! 

I thought the photo on your avatar was cute, but my goodness he's even cuter in these!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 6, 2005)

i must be a bunny picture addict!!! i went out and took more pictures, i'm feelin' the urge to take more of bramble later on today too!

well, here goes:












here's briar in his outdoor pen:






i thought this one was pretty cute, i*LOVE* hislil' nosey in this one,it's of him in the outdoor pen still:






here's briar runnin':






here's the hutch we have out in the barn for Bramble and Briar. the cage on theright is the one bramble is normally kept in. since Bramble is in the house, Briar gets the heated cage at the moment:






Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 6, 2005)

just _one_ more:

Briar grazing:






Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 7, 2005)

more pictures! i took more pictures today again!

Here's more of Briar, i brought him inside again to snuggle with, well, he didn't want to snuggle so he took refuge behind my computer:
















Here's a picture of my two dogs. the white one is Patches (12 year old border collie/aus. shep. and the brown/black one is Giner (four year old lab/german shep.):






Here's one (instead) of my BEAUtiful Hereford cow, Queen, she is two (i think) and is ridable! i tamed her from a wild, unaproachable calf into a gorgeous, tame, ridable cow-horse:








Ellie


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 7, 2005)

Bramble, your dogs are beautiful! Love shepherds!

-Vanessa


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 7, 2005)

i'm dieing laughing here, i just saw that i put, and here's one of bramble in her nest box, and it's a picture of the dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hang on, i'll fix it. 

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 7, 2005)

i just went and took MORE photos...hehehe
















Ellie


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes bring on the pictures.......

I could swear Briar looks identical as my Pebbles. She is a Netherland Dwarf, 8 months old and 2 lbs and has the same looks as Briar.

What kind of camera do you have? Film or digital?Because the pictures are coming out so sharp and clear. Maybe someone should start up a thread on the cameras they use.

Rainbows!


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow what an amazingly gorgeous cow!! I want a cow!! She is just breath taking!

Also, couldn't help but notice some wires behind your rabbits in one picture. Just wanted to make sure they weren't chewing them,cause that could be really bad! Maybe you should block them off or cover them...just a thought!

-Vanessa


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 7, 2005)

oh, yeah, those are the computer wires, they aren't inside bunnies, so i don't have to worry about rabbit-proofing, just watching them closely when i do bring them in for a pet. we have a digital camera, it's a Kodak Easy Share.

Ellie


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 7, 2005)

Bramble Briar86 wrote:

we have adigital camera, it's a Kodak EasyShare.

**************************************************

Yes it's *Easy *to *Share *your pictures with us. lol  Thanks again.

Rainbows!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Yes it's *Easy *to *Share *your pictures with us. lol  Thanks again.
> 
> Rainbows!


And boy do i ever! hopefully gonna post more pics tomorrow!

Ellie


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 7, 2005)

Those pictures are so cute!


----------



## blueyes65 (Mar 7, 2005)

What cute bunnies, and love the hampster, Alissa showed me from her post. I have a thing for hampsters

Debbie


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 7, 2005)

Those pictures are so cute!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 7, 2005)

*blueyes65 wrote:*


> What cute bunnies, and love the hampster, Alissa showed mefrom her post. I have a thing for hampsters
> 
> Debbie


me too!there's just something about them, they're my favorite rodent.and me getting Teddi was all by chance. it was two days after i gotbramble and briar. my neighbor had fought at work to get me thishamster, without even asking if i'd like it! he knew i'd love to have ahamster. so, he showed it too me, my dad said maybe, and we took ithome for a "trail" my mom couldn't say no after that! she even admittedthat she like her!

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 14, 2005)

here's some pictures:





















Ellie

P.S. i'm gonna post more when photobucket loads and i can figure out cropping and sharing files!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 14, 2005)

Awww!! They're too cute!


----------



## Fergi (Mar 14, 2005)

Very photogenic your animals are! Your photography is great too! Love all the pictures.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks, Fergi, i LOVE doing photography, her'es a couple more pictures!


















Ellie


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 15, 2005)

Such beautiful pictures. I love the closeups of the buny noses. Kiss each of them on those sweet noses. You havean eye for the camera and two very adorable models. Keep the picscoming.

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks Dajeti....i'm probably gonna try to takepictures on friday before my date. I can't do it today because of aScholastic Bowl meet. I'm gonna take MILLIONS of pictures! The problemis that photobucket.com takes so long to load!

Putting the buns on a more grass/hay based diet. Except for thebelieved-to-be pregnant Bramble....hopefully she conceives this time!

Going to build a HUGE outdoor pen for the rabbits/chickens, will post pictures of it being built.

Baby chicks~still planning on getting some, my mother got the flu andwas unable to get them this past week, we can't get them this weekbecause we didn't get the chick food.......hopefully some next week,will post some pictures!

Briar's gotten a lot tamer, he runs up to me when it's his day to have the coop floor!

We've got a half day today, fri. off and mon. off too! Will take some more pictures of the farm/animals!

More updates later!


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 26, 2005)

Here's one of the Fruity Cloud &amp; Briar bag:






Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ellie


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 26, 2005)

Very cute bunnies. 

I want a cow, it must so much fun to have a cow.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 27, 2005)

here's what the Easter B brought me:






here's Bramble at her Birthday party:











Here's what i gave them:







carrots 
rabbit pellets 
strawberries 
spinach 
oats 
Fruity Cloud Treats 
a dollop of Peanut Oil to hold it together
Here's the dogs:











Here's Brambiepoo:






Here's Ginger doing the "play dead" (she can do it better

but she was flipping back over):






Here's Briar on my bookself, hanging out:









Ellie


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 28, 2005)

How in the world did I miss this? I am glad I found it. What truly awesome pictures.






This is such a wonderful picture of them. They both look so sweet.

Duh where have I been.:shock: I never really noticedBriar has that white spot on his nose. I love it How Adorable. You justhave got to kiss that nose for me.

Bramble is such a doll. She always looks so elegant. She looksreally cute eating that strawberry. Give her a kiss for me and tell herI said Congratualtions on becoming a mom-to-be. Slip her an extra treatfor me.

The dogs are so cool looking. They're both cute but I love thefirst ones color and markings. Very unique and beautiful.

Tina


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 28, 2005)

I just adore your dogs! Love those blue and brown eyes! Sooo beautiful!

-Vanessa


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 5, 2005)

More pictures!

Caugth Brambie carrying hay around:
















Here's a picture of the four kittens that momma kitty had on Sun. evening, i found them Saturday.






Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 9, 2005)

Here's one of Bramble, it's my FAVORITE! This is when i had her favorite box in her hutch:






Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 9, 2005)

Here's a picture of MommaKitty with her week-old litter:











Here's a picture of our chicks, they are also around a week old, and,right on schedule, have all of their wing and tail feathers in:






Ellie


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 9, 2005)

The pictures are awesome asusual.What happened lol, the half and half kitty turneddark? They are so cute. If I wasn't allergic I'd be screaming I wantone. 

You chicks are adorable. I can't wait for mine to get theirfeathers in. I have a few just starting to get them in. I amso grateful for all the help you have given me. They are so muchfun.

Bramble looks so snuggly. I love the markings on her, she's so pretty looking. Such a doll.

Tina


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2005)

Awww great pics!! i love the lil buns and the chick!! lol

great dogs too!!

i love all those pics!! thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 9, 2005)

Wonderful pics, Ellie. Bramble looks sohappy with her box at her side. I can't believe how big thatweek old chick is - wow. Do you know what kind itis? It has some lovely coloring coming in on the wing andtail feathers.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 9, 2005)

The chicks are Illini Reds (same thing as RhodeIsland Reds, except the college dropped the Rhode Island and slappedIllini in front of it) lol. They are even bigger and have MORE feathersin.

Ellie


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 9, 2005)

Well,the Illini Red (lol) is strikingin both color and size.So they are even bigger withmore feathersnow?Again -wow. If I was an pet, I would love to live at yourplace. Rub Bramble's not so little tummy for me.Can't wait to see the babies when they come.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 9, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> What happened lol, the half and half kitty turned dark?
> 
> Tina


If you look closely, her rearend's covered by mamma's arm, lol.

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> If I was an pet, I would love to liveat your place.


You're welcome at our place at any time

Ellie


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 9, 2005)

Oh ok, I see her now. I can't get over how many feathers your chicks have wow. They must be huge now:shock:. 

Jenni, I agree the colors are beautiful.

Tina


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 9, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> Oh ok, I see her now. I can't get over how manyfeathers your chicks have wow. They must be huge now:shock:.
> 
> 
> Tina



They are, i spent literally hours hanging out w/ the buns and thechicks today. The chicks are getting large and starting to get featherson tehir body, i'm going to move them on to the coop floor soon,meaning poor Briar will have to live back up in the hutch instead ofconstant play. Ah, well, we're getting around to building that largepen! Yay!

Ellie

P.S. I just went out and checked on the kittens, the reason youcouldn't see the half and half one is because her real coat color isgrowing in. You can still tell it's her, but it's hard, the cameracan't catch it, it's like a light tint.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Apr 14, 2005)

Here's some of the chicks, they're now two weeks and two days old:







Here's some of the kits:
















Ellie &amp; Bramble &amp; Briar &amp; the Kits


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Wow Ellie,
> 
> Briar is even prettier than I had originally thought. The close-uppicture of him being outside is stunning. *He looks like a wildrabbit to me.* I love the black spots near Bramble's nose. So cute.
> 
> ...


You were 100% correct, i found out at the county fair from the rescuepeople that he's a quarter dutch, a quarter something and halfwild(cottontail)!!!

Ellie


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 21, 2005)

Here's our two geese.......I don't know gender yet.






Here's some of our chickens:






Ellie


----------

